#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-25
<Cheri703> hola folks
<canthus13> Hello.
<Cheri703> how are you?
<canthus13> Tired... grinning like an idiot. :P
 * Cheri703 doesn't need details ;)
<Cheri703> but I'm happy for you
 * canthus13 won't share details.. He's not like that. He's just happy that both of them get along well.
<Cheri703> definitely :)
<Cheri703> heh, I have the same guidelines for friends of all persuasions (gay, straight, poly, whatever other combo they might be) - I'm happy if you're happy, I'm fine with generalities, I DO NOT NEED DETAILS, nor do I need to see PDL...PDA is fine, PDL is not :)
<canthus13> Heh. Most needs to stay private.
<Cheri703> PDA = public display of affection (light kiss, hand holding, etc, whatever) PDL = public display of lust (making out, groping, etc)
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> Bugs me too.  I don't need my kids seeing that sort of stuff.
<Cheri703> yeah
 * skellat waves
<thafreak> Afternoon Ohio
<thafreak> http://www.alittlebitofsomething.co.uk/
<thafreak> Best web designer portfolio site I've ever seen
<jrgifford> thefreak: I love that portfolio.
<thafreak> So RIM had *3* COO's???
<thafreak> one is retiring, but they're keeping the other two
<thafreak> so one guy's title is actually Cheif Operating Officer in charge of operations...
<thafreak> redundancy much?
<thafreak> http://pwnies.com/nominations/
<canthus13> yay redundant repetition.
<canthus13> blargh.
<paultag> canthus13: ohai
<canthus13> paultag: How's teh job hunt going?
<paultag> canthus13: second week at the new job :)
<paultag> canthus13: it's not bad. i'm just a codemonkey
<canthus13> Heh.
<dzho> paultag: sorry, got my attention caught in another window there for a bit
<thafreak> Anyone planning on staying the night at linux fest this year?
<thafreak> The LPI certifications on sunday, they're actually providing level 2 exams this year
<canthus13> I dunno... might.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-26
<Unit193> If lm-sensors doesn't find anything and there is no /proc/acpi/thermal_zone, is acpi -t Thermal 0: ok, 59.5 degrees C correct? (I know, idiot question)
<BiosElement> Howdy folks ^_^
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy! It's been a little bit
<BiosElement> Yeah, I still haven't gotten around to re-installing quassel on my server after I wiped it to setup a Minecraft server.
<Unit193> Thoughts on going to OLF?
<BiosElement> Already planning on it.
<BiosElement-gOS> Well IRCCloud isn't bad either heh
<BiosElement> exit
<BiosElement> Bleh
<BiosElement> And yay, weechat no longer looks horrid
<BiosElement> Wow, Mozilla really doesn't know what they're doing anymore. They're now making thier own ChromeOS.
<thafreak> BiosElement: what's wrong with mozilla competing in the chromeos arena?
<jrgifford> Well, looks like we've got enough interest for a ReLoCo, just nobody to run it.
<Cheri703> Whoever wants to hop up and take it, go for it
<Cheri703> or have a few people that cycle through
<Cheri703> it's really pretty darn informal, at least mansfield's is
<Cheri703> and honestly "running it" is...not terribly time consuming, perhaps I should put more time into ours (probably should), but...it doesn't take much effort
<jrgifford> Sweet.
<Cheri703> (I'm going to be in and out for about the next 30 min and then gone for 45, but type stuff and I'll respond when I can :) )
<jrgifford> (OK. :) )
<jrgifford> So what kind of things do you do at a meeting? I've never been to one. :P
<Cheri703> we just kind of hang out, talk computers or other things that are interesting, and help out if someone is having difficulty with something. Or have someone talk (very informally) about a new thing they've been working on. ours are more social than structured
<Cheri703> scooter2: hola!
<jrgifford> Awesome.
<scooter2> Cheri703: Hi!
<Cheri703> how have you been?
<scooter2> Pretty well, how about you?
<Cheri703> doing alright, CRAZY busy this week
<Cheri703> actually have to leave in about 5 minutes, but will be back on in about an hour
<Cheri703> scooter2: do you ever make it over to ubuntu-women?
<Cheri703> well #ubuntu-women
<scooter2> Oh no! I didn't get back in time (my cat was doing cute things). I hope you're week gets better!
<scooter2> I have #ubuntu-women open, but I never have really interacted with the group.
<Cheri703> scooter2: you should :) it's a great group
<scooter2> Cheri703: Cool! I'll check out their website.
<paultag> hello, world!
<paultag> How goes, me'friends?
<Cheri703> hola paultag
<paultag> Cheri703: howdy :)
<paultag> How's life in the big O-H ?
<Cheri703> how's bawstin?
<Cheri703> it's going alright
<paultag> Cheri703: sickkkkk. As usual. Loving loive ATM
<paultag> life *
<Cheri703> good good :)
<paultag> Cheri703: I could use a nap, though :)
<Cheri703> my husband got a job (FINALLY) and is enjoying it, AND after just under a week, has probably moved to a position that will pay $5 more /hour
<Cheri703> I know the feeling
<paultag> Cheri703: wooo :) congrats :)
<Cheri703> not 100% positive he'll get a raise right away, but it's probable :)
<paultag> Cheri703: :D
<Cheri703> yeah, it's wonderful, especially since this week would have been his LAST unemployment payment unless he got another extension (almost a year of being unemployed)
<Unit193> We got our pizza back!
<cosmicpizza> hi there howdy ?
<Unit193> Howdy!
<Unit193> Welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo!
<cosmicpizza> thanks
<cosmicpizza> what means loco ?
<Unit193> Local Community
<cosmicpizza> ok
<paultag> wanadoo.fr -- initeresting
<paultag> cosmicpizza: are you french or using a proxy? :)
 * BiosElement waves
<canthus13> crazy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-27
<Cheri703> rawr rawr rawr
<Unit193> And howdy to you too. What's up?
<Cheri703> not too much, just bored
<Unit193> I forgot to add you :P
<Unit193> Any news on that ncolug? I was looking them up again...
<Unit193> (Not that it has to fall to you for that matter though)
<Cheri703> no idea, I don't do much in the evenings
<Cheri703> do you know if EricR2427 is coming tomorrow?
<Unit193> Oh, yeah... I'm sure he can't go, but I'll ask
<Unit193> Do we know what happened to jgould? Seems as if we are missing a few people...
<Cheri703> yeah, it got quiet lately, but that happens, comes in waves
 * canthus13 waves.
<Unit193> Howdy, canthus13
<BiosElement> Well exciting as ever here :P
<Unit193> BiosElement: Quite
<BiosElement> Sooo...any Minecraft players alive in the loco?
<Unit193> Never done it
<Unit193> Thought about it once though, but it doesn't sound like my type of game
<BiosElement> Hah it's pretty fun.
<BiosElement> Woahh
<BiosElement> Sweet, I got a beta slot to Call of Duty Elite
<Unit193> Nice! How did you get that and what does it mean exactly?
<BiosElement> I go it through an ECA random deal and it means i'll get access to the beta before it's released.
<Unit193> Eh, I didn't know they had a new one to beta test
<BiosElement> Heh it may be horrid, it may be awesome. We'll see how well they do.
<Unit193> We are unlogged?
<Unit193> Too late...
<dzho> morning Ohio et al
 * dzho wonders if anyone else is doing any of this 4K cylinder alignment bidnis
<thafreak> Anyone else check out this turntable.fm?
<thafreak> Community dj'ing
<thafreak> pretty neat
<thafreak> dzho: I've done the 4k stuff...it's kind of confusing...
<thafreak> in so much that there doesn't seem to be a decent way to be sure you've done it right
<dzho> fdisk -H 224 -S 56 /dev/sdX
<dzho> thafreak: I got that from http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-4kb-sector-disks/
<dzho> just tried it, and then checked 'manually' (eg, took the start of each partition, divided by 2048, checked for a remainder to indicate it didn't divide cleanly).
<dzho> it's still sort of "frakkin' partitions, how do they work?" magic
<thafreak> well the whole point is if you don't make the partitions aligned properly, you supposedly get horrible performance
<dzho> right
<thafreak> but when I did it, I got basically the same performance
<thafreak> more or less...
<dzho> it's just that 224/56 seem to have no good relation to powers of 2 at a sufficiently high level
<thafreak> didn't notice anything crazy
<dzho> sure, 56 is 7*2^3
<thafreak> right
<dzho> they're like magic numbers some how
<Cheri703> Unit193: around?
<Cheri703> urgh, ok, well, if you show up while I'm gone: My day got way complicated. I'm trying to work it all out, but based on current time frames, I don't know exactly how I'm going to do that. You are more than welcome to still go, and andy might show up like last time (he didn't know that it got cancelled), so...hopefully it all works out
<Cheri703> :S complicated days
<Unit193> Hmmm....
<Cheri703> I wouldn't be able to get there til about 5:15, and I need to be at this other thing at/by 6:30, and at present I'd have no way between the two, so I have to pick one or the other
<Cheri703> Unit193: looks like andy probably isn't able to go, and no word from skrappjaw
<Unit193> Cheri703: The week you send an email about it, is the week it doesn't happen :P
<Unit193> Thanks for letting me know
<Cheri703> story of my life
 * Cheri703 emailed
<Unit193> I wouldn't want to go if I'm going to be sitting there looking around funny...
<Cheri703> yeah, I emailed to say it is canceled
<Unit193> Better try next time :/
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I literally heard about this other thing right before getting on the bus to take care of this dog, and this has the potential to gain me some clients
<Cheri703> so...it's a necessary thing
<paultag> Cheri703: life first
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> it's just crazy, I have weeks where I have NOTHING going on, and then weeks where it feels like I can barely stop to breathe
<Cheri703> I have the feeling that cosmicpizza is here by accident...
<Unit193> He is also in another LoCo channel
<Unit193> And I guess he has spoken more in here
<Cheri703> considering that he asked "what means loco" and has a .fr host...
<Unit193> Yeah, I was hopeing one of the other smarter people would come around and tell him all the info he needed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-28
<twotwozombie> there's a cincinnati ubuntu hour on the calendar for tomorrow. does anyone know if that's happening?
<canthus13> Not sure...
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<jrgifford> Morning.
<paultag> ohai
<paultag> (o)
<thafreak> paultag: you checkout turntable.fm yet?
<paultag> thafreak: nawskies
<thafreak> paultag: if you like to listen to music while working, come to: http://turntable.fm/mcccxxxvii_nerd_music
<paultag> thafreak: I forgot headphones :(
<paultag> thafreak: you can tweet / dent / plus that to me, I'll check it out in a few
<thafreak> you want me to tweet dent and plus it to you :)
<thafreak> i facebook'd it to you, since it uses facebook accounts for logging in
<thafreak> it might use twitter too/instead of facebook, but you basically have to be friends with some one already on the site to get in
<dzho> oh, haha 1337
<thafreak> haha yeah
<thafreak> i disregarded it at first too, then was like wait, that's not 2000 or 1900 something, then I realized it was 1337
<dzho> MMXI yo
<thafreak> yeah
<paultag> thafreak: thanks :3
<dzho> thafreak: helps having been aware of such things back in the latter part of the previous century, when the dates specified that way were so long
<dzho> MCMLXXXVIII
<Unit193> MarkDude: Howdy and welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-29
<Unit193> Long time no see
<Unit193> Howdy
<thafreak> Happy sysadmin day everyone!
<dzho> likewise, thafreak
<Cheri703> I am trying to decide between: leave home at 11 and get home around 3, doing only useful productive things, OR leave at noon, buy lunch out, waste a ton of time due to bus schedules, and get home around 5pm...
<Cheri703> I know which I *should* choose, but...I kind of really want a gyro for lunch...
<dzho> get the gyro, it's Friday
<dzho> an extra hour isn't that huge in the grand scheme of things
<Cheri703> well, it's 2 hours difference in when I'd get home
<Cheri703> (I realize that the total time difference is one hour, it's just that husband gets home from work around 2:45, and I dunno if I want to be out til 5 if I can help it)
<Cheri703> bah, I talked myself into just going at 11 :/ I will get my gyro next week
<Cheri703> ok, so my decision was changed for me...went to get ready to go, and couldn't find the clothes I was going to wear, finally did, but would have had to be leaving the house by then...universe wants me to have a gyro for lunch
<Cheri703> \o/
<dzho> yay
<Cheri703> I'm alright with it :)
<twotwozombie> anyone going to PyOhio tomorrow?
<thafreak> ha!
<thafreak> hey twotwozombie
<thafreak> you left the nerd music room...
<twotwozombie> nah i'm still there, just not djing anymore
<thafreak> ah, it's hard to see who anyone is, avatars overlap alot
<thafreak> so you're an ohio-ite?
<twotwozombie> yeah i think i'm behind the monster guy ha
<twotwozombie> yep, cincinnati
<twotwozombie> you?
<thafreak> NEO...medina/kent...near akron
<thafreak> cinci huh...you a dual core fan then? :)
<twotwozombie> never heard dual core until today actually
<thafreak> no way...int0x80 from dualcore is from cinci...
<thafreak> he's played ohio linux fest's after party the last few years too...
<twotwozombie> ah, i've gone to ohio linuxfest for the last 3 years, but never stayed for the after party
<thafreak> a ha, ther in lies your folly :)
<twotwozombie> true true
<thafreak> it's worth the tired drive home :)
<twotwozombie> hoping for ohio linuxfest schedule soon, trying to convince people to come
<thafreak> yeah, the schedules don't usually get finalized till late
<thafreak> Make sure and stop by the ubuntu booth
<twotwozombie> will do
<_bbb> dont think im gonna make olf this year... wifey is due in october
<thafreak> _bbb: excuses excuses :)
<thafreak> My wife was due in october once...
<thafreak> I still went :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-30
<Unit193> grantbow: Howdy (Thought about it earlier, but now I see you speak)
<grantbow> Unit193 howdy
<Cheri703> I hate it when movies have really quiet dialogue, and REALLY LOUD background music in "intense" scenes
<Cheri703> watched "the adjustment bureau"...it was meh
<Unit193> Can't sleep and I need to get up early -_-
<gilbert> hey all, who else is @ pyohio today?  already talked to bioselement at the registration booth
<paultag> heyya gilbert
<paultag> gilbert: I'm not, sadly :(
<gilbert> what up paultag!
<paultag> gilbert: nada, man!
<gilbert> that's too bad...ur back in boston right?
<paultag> gilbert: yessir, just went to a sub shop I've not been to in 6 years
<paultag> gilbert: this is about to be amazing >:D
<gilbert> nice :)
<paultag> gilbert: how's life for you?
<gilbert> i think boston would be a cool place to be.  so much tech stuff going on there
<gilbert> ohio is booring
<paultag> yeah, tis' good, I met what's his name -- theone who started GNOME and Mono
<paultag> we were at a bar together
<gilbert> hah, nice
<gilbert> yeah, so life is just rediculously busy because i'm in the last few months of work on my phd
<paultag> it's odd
<paultag> I miss all my friends
<gilbert> so i have no free time :(
<paultag> gilbert: aye!
<gilbert> it sux
<paultag> gilbert: how's it going?
<gilbert> things are coming together, but its taking longer than i expected
<paultag> aye :(
<gilbert> other than that, i've been a dm for a while now...thinking about starting the ardous process for dd
<paultag> gilbert: woot! :)
<gilbert> yah
<gilbert> :)
<paultag> gilbert: I've been considering DM
<gilbert> u should do it man
<paultag> gilbert: but I don't think I've done enough, and I'm not sure I have the time
<gilbert> well, ur fluxbox work is pretty good
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I'm planning to ramp up Debian work
<paultag> I think so, but that's only with one sponsor
<gilbert> that should be enough to get dm-upload-allowed on it
<paultag> yeah it has DMUA already
<gilbert> right, u gotta get visible to more than that
<paultag> mm
<gilbert> which web browser do u use?
<gilbert> chromium and webkit could both use help, and i'm a webkit uploader already
<paultag> google-chrome, from the upstream source
<gilbert> gonna work on chromium
<paultag> ah, humm
<paultag> yeah it's out of date
<gilbert> yes
<gilbert> well, the source package changed
<gilbert> webkitgtk+
<gilbert> i just don't have time to work on it right now w phd stuff
<paultag> humm
<gilbert> and i feel bad b/c security issues aren't getting addressed :(
<paultag> yeah, webkit is nastty.
<gilbert> but i just don't have time...
<paultag> aye
<paultag> gilbert: I'll have to take a look at it soonish
<paultag> gilbert: I'm swaped at the moment :)
<paultag> work's been a bit overwhelming
<paultag> god that sub was like sex
<paultag> I don't know how I've gone so long without it
<gilbert> haha, sex or the sub?
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> sub :)
<gilbert> paultag: so where r u working now?
<paultag> gilbert: Boston College, working on the sudent systems
<gilbert> ah, that's what my brother did for a while...at osu, then at ucla, now he works for some fancy finance co
<gilbert> oh yeah and pepperdine too
<paultag> gilbert: sweet. I think I might hop on with a few startups while I'm young
<gilbert> it was super easy...he just hid out in his office, and kept webpages working
<paultag> there are tons of post-doc MIT hackers who startup random stuff
<paultag> so they're all fun and linux friendly
<gilbert> paultag: speaking of which, i'm in the process of starting my own biz ;)
<paultag> gilbert: woohoo :)
<gilbert> paultag: but it's gonna be a bit until i have something since phd comes first
<paultag> of course
<gilbert> paultag: u still around?
<paultag> gilbert: yessir
<paultag> watching beavis and butthead
<gilbert> nice
<gilbert> hey, talked w bioselement over lunch, and we need to start making plans for linuxfest/ubucon
<paultag> gilbert: sure do :)
<gilbert> any advice on what you've done in previous years
<paultag> gilbert: yeah totally
<gilbert> so, i also may end up taking the lead on getting speakers for ubucon.  do u have any thoughts on finding ppl in the community that may want to partake in that?
<paultag> gilbert: Derath-Srvr has usually been the one to get our booth, and get stuff in order. If you register early you can get power for free, which is nice. Also System76 lets us keep their stuff at the booth
<paultag> gilbert: totally, I can blog it up a bit and ask people in the area
<gilbert> paultag: also, we need to get swag, and i put BiosElement in charge of that, but what do we need to do to to req that
<gilbert> ?
<gilbert> paultag: sweet, we gotta figure out who the lead is so u can tell ppl who to contact
<gilbert> i'll get in touch w Derath-Srvr then
<paultag> gilbert: last I checked -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<paultag> gilbert: it's good to request that ASAP
<gilbert> it hasn't been on my mind at all, and now we're gonna scramble at the last minute since no ones been doing anything :(
<paultag> gilbert: I think there's a form somewhere that made that obsolete, but I can't recall
<paultag> gilbert: yeah (
<gilbert> paultag: instructions seem to indicate using shipit.  does that exist anymore/
<paultag> gilbert: check down lower, shippit's gone
<paultag> gilbert: that was for 6 months, and that has been formized
<paultag> gilbert: there's a template letter I wrote and used last year
<gilbert> is the one at the bottom that says "TEMPLATE EMAIL" still good?
<paultag> gilbert: yessir
<paultag> gilbert: that was a direct copy of my request last year, might even have us-ohio on there somewhere
<gilbert> k, i'll make sure that gets done
<gilbert> hah
<paultag> gilbert: awesome. You can CC me if you want, just in case canonical sux
<gilbert> yeah, it seems that's the new norm...
<paultag> aye
<gilbert> thx paultag :) i'll probably have more questions later
<paultag> gilbert: awesome, i'm happy to answer any of them :)
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: ping
<paultag> gilbert: he's not online much
<paultag> best bet is email
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, he just responded to an email i sent ;)
<paultag> :)_
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-31
<dniMretsaM> hi every1
<grantbow> hello
<Unit193> Howdy
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-23
<skellat> Blam.
<skellat> Podcast hiatus declared until August 20th.  Still haven't decided if I'm going to run for one of two seats on the Ashtabula County Board of Commissioners.  I have until 4 PM on August 27th to decide.
<skellat> Echo....
<skellat> ....echo...
<skellat> ...cho...
<Unit193> Howdy.
<andygraybeal> heya!  wooh
<paultag> Oh man
<paultag> skellat
<paultag> hey andygraybeal
<andygraybeal> greets paul
<paultag> howdy
<andygraybeal> you gonna be at the columbus linux thing in september?
<paultag> OLF
<paultag> yessir, making plans already
<andygraybeal> nice
<andygraybeal> me oto
<andygraybeal> er.. hopefully atleast
<paultag> and also planning for a Debian hackathon with gilbert
<andygraybeal> september is busy season for us still normlaly before frost.
<paultag> I have a shit-ton of hackathons in September
<andygraybeal> nice
<canthus13> http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/we68d/i_forgot_to_move_my_laptop_when_i_turned_on_the/   o.O
<andygraybeal> hehe, i read that one :)  hilarious
<andygraybeal> doesn't that happens to you when your on allrecipes.com ?
<canthus13> nope. that's what cell phones are for. :)
<andygraybeal> :)
<paultag> nc pault.ag 2017 ← it lives again
<canthus13> paultag: Aweomse.
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> Awesome, too.
<paultag> what's cool about this is it uses a .gif to do the rendering
<paultag> python digests it and putputs ANSI. I hacked this up last winter but never found a way to run it
<canthus13> http://miku.acm.uiuc.edu/
<paultag> yeah
<canthus13> I had that running for a while.
<paultag> less cool version
<canthus13> Also had ADVENTUR running on a telnet port for a while.
<canthus13> might do that one again.
<canthus13> Doesn't beat the starwars rendition,t hough.
<paultag> mmmm
<paultag> that's true
<paultag> but this can take random gifs and render them to the terminal
<paultag> which is why I care, I was going to build this into a cli web-browser
<paultag> at least for low-res gifs
<canthus13> that's pretty cool. :)
<paultag> thanks :)
<canthus13> Now... I've got frotz installed.. I just need to find infocom games. :)
 * canthus13 ponders ways to set up a telnet connection that would allow people to connect directly to a frotz session running an instance of a game.
<dzho> http://zork.net/ <- canthus13
<canthus13> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-24
<thafreak> grr...i hate having to reboot servers just because processes get stuck
<thafreak> especially when you have over 1 year uptime :(
<thafreak> well i guess it's worse when it's *almost* 1 year uptime...
<yano> ouchie
<thafreak> yeah, especially when it's your VM host...and all the stuff you depend on runs as vms on it
<canthus13> VMS?
<Unit193> RMS*
<canthus13> they still use VMS?
<canthus13> Unit193: that's a dirty word.
<Unit193> :D
<canthus13> or a word with poor hygeine, at least.
<Unit193> You can at least install vrms - Virtual RMS. :D
<canthus13> The only reason I'd install that is to see how low of a score I can get.
<yano> RMS is really a VMS
<Unit193>   9 non-free packages, 0.4% of 2292 installed packages.
<Unit193>   2 contrib packages, 0.1% of 2292 installed packages.
<Unit193> :D
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<yano> good morning :-)
<thafreak> what's so good about it
<thafreak> j/k
<thafreak> i know i started it
<yano> this, http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=ILN&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
<thafreak> because you're going to get rain?
<yano> yes \o/
<yano> and lightning
<yano> rain, thunder, and lightning: oh my!
<thafreak> i could use some rain I guess...no lightning though...have enough misbehaving electronics as it is
<thafreak> speaking of lightning...anyone have any tips for lightning-proofing phone lines?
<thafreak> had an analog phone system card fry on me a few months back
<thafreak> and I'm finally replacing it...don't want it to happen again...waste of $500
<thafreak> do the surge protectors with phone line plugs work?
<yano> i believe so, though i haven't been in a situation to test it though
<thafreak> probably should do some research
<thafreak> i think I saw some one talking about coiling copper or something, but don't know if that would be useful in my situation
<thafreak> what do you guys think about mozilla axing thunderbird???
<thafreak> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57467973-93/mozilla-calling-it-quits-on-thunderbird-report-says/?goback=%2Egde_77477_member_135739306
<thafreak> ok so they're not axing it, but moving resources away and only focusing on security/maintanence fixes
<thafreak> and hoping the "comminity" will drive innovation
<canthus13> mail clients are becoming a niche market.
<thafreak> So, I found an old disk image I created, and I think I used a really old version of ghost
<thafreak> found a trial version of ghost 6, and it said the image was created with a version older than 3 so it couldn't do anything
<thafreak> any ideas on either where to find an ancient version of ghost, or does anyone know of something that can read old ghost images?
<canthus13> call norton?
<thafreak> it appears that new versions should be able to open it, and they have trial versions...
<thafreak> my luck, i didn't even use ghost and this is a wild goose chase
<canthus13> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ghost-software-linux-ghost-server-204119/
<canthus13> might be able to mount it...
<canthus13> Oh. have you checked the magic number to see if you can find the actual file type?
<thafreak> yah, file just spits out weird escape chars...
<thafreak>  \0 "\376\357\001"
<thafreak> That
<thafreak> that's the file type of the image :)
<toddc> I thought Norton made motorcycles!!! :)
 * canthus13 mounts a motorcycle.
<dzho> Nortons and Indians and Greeves won't do . . .
<toddc> is still trying to get the image of canthus13  mounting a motorcycle out of my head. shivers and walks away shacking his head!!!! :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<toddc> I ride my motorcycle not mount it on a wall
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-25
<paultag> https://github.com/paultag/ERMAHGIT
<thafreak> dumbass...
<thafreak> so i've been looking for software to restore this disk image I found from 1998
<thafreak> found an old floppy of mine with an old version of drive image on it
<thafreak> I get an old machine out that still has a floppy drive, boot it up, and clone the floppy disk
<thafreak> then I'm like, I need to save this somewhere so I don't loose it...go to put it with other floppy disk images I made
<thafreak> I already imaged it...and an old version of ghost that I must have had
<thafreak> I remember throwing away like an entire box of floppy disks a while back...i forgot that I imaged all the important ones...
<thafreak> geez, I thought your memory wasn't supposed to go till much later...
<Unit193> I dunno, I already have a little white hair and balding, but barely yet.
<thafreak> turns out...the image software i used was ghost pro 5.0e...which I apparently still had a floppy disk of in the basement...score
<thafreak> I think I "borrowed" it back when I worked for YSU :)
<thafreak> restoring the disk image finally...man I forgot I had a wopping 810mb hard drive back then :)
<canthus13> nice...
<thafreak> well...that was a waste of time
<thafreak> apparently I basically imaged my computer after getting it all re-installed...so there's hardly any files anywhere
<thafreak> must have kept everything else on cd/zip disks...
<thafreak> i do have internet explorer 3.0 at my disposal now though
<thafreak> ooh, and a price list from a hardware supplier
<thafreak> 4mb 72pin simms were only $6.75!
<thafreak> 64mb dimms though were $144
<thafreak> wow, found a paper I think I wrote for english 101...
<thafreak> best line is the last... "Besides with technology today you could esily fit the whole language and history of a people on a set of copmpact discs."
<thafreak> I'm surprised I didn't mention zip disks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-26
<dzho> thafreak: http://rosettaproject.org/disk/concept/
<thafreak> i f**king hate lightning
<thafreak> why can't it stay far away from my house where I can just watch it in the sky
<thafreak> and it doesn't mess with my UPS's
<toddc> it likes you, it wants to come over and play
<dzho> http://thekidshouldseethis.com/post/27440704838
<Unit193> thafreak: Did you ever get any takers on those PPCs?
 * canthus13 has been offered a 1U dual opteron server for free... :)
<canthus13> Time to build a rack.
<Unit193> ...Can you offer one to me too?
<canthus13> Heh.
<yano> "My, what a lovely rack you have."
 * canthus13 can offer you an 8088 cpu.. and might be able to dig up a ZIPP module to throw in.
<Unit193> I was thinking torture style.
<canthus13> *ZIP
<canthus13> Unit193: I dun like racks. I prefer to use a whipping post. :)
<canthus13> ZIP ram: http://i43.tinypic.com/2wqxs7n.jpg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-27
<thafreak> Unit193: yep...still have some g3 ppc's
<thafreak> gutted the all in one imac or emac or whatever it was...blueberry thing
<thafreak> but still have a beige desktop and a blue and white tower
<Unit193> Asking because Lubuntu is the only PPC *ubuntu left and needs testers.
 * canthus13 read tasers.
<Unit193> That could be fun though.
<canthus13> taser-armed fringe ubuntu distros?
<Unit193> Na, fringe is gnome-shell or openbox-desktop Ubuntu'ers. ;)
 * canthus13 is barely a ubuntu-er anymore. :/
<Unit193> IIRC, your wife is, you aren't?
<canthus13> Unit193: I use Mint, my wife uses Mint.  One of my kids' computers still has 10.04 on it.
<Unit193> Ah, thought you had another, guess not.
 * canthus13 also has 3 servers running Debian.
<canthus13> How would I restrict users so that they can only view their own home folders? I'd like to give my kids access to a shell on the server, but I don't want them being able to cd into another user's home folder and view whatever's in that top level.
<thafreak> lxc containers or simple chroot jail i'd say
<thafreak> i'm pretty sure ssh has chroot support.
<dzho> then again, just using regular permissions ought to be enough at a first level
<dzho> if the kids directories are 700 or 755
<dzho> er, 750
<dzho> in the case of 750 assuming group ownership to a group specific to the kid
<dzho> though, of course, your account would be a member of the group, too :-)
 * canthus13 was just wondering if changing /home to 700 would be enough.
<canthus13> hmm.. it worked, but I get bash: /home/canthus13/.bashrc: Permission denied
<canthus13> on login. I can still read my own folders, though.
<thafreak> cmon, get macguyver on it....make a chroot shell....
<canthus13> Meh.
<canthus13> I was looking for a simple, elegant solution.
<thafreak> chroot is hella elegant
<thafreak> it's elegant as shit
<thafreak> what distro/version is this server?
<thafreak> squeeze I'm guessing?
<thafreak> lxc is pretty slick, you can jail a single application...like bash for example
<thafreak> just sayin
<thafreak> so FYI, socat is badass
<thafreak> its like netcat + stunnel on steroids
 * canthus13 nods.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-28
<toddc> ubuntu disabled lxc server support in the Kernal so I had to switch KVM :(   misses LXC containers but did not want to mess with swapping kernals
<thafreak> wha?
<thafreak> which version of ubuntu? i was playing with lxc in 12.04
<Unit193> Update from the release team. Debian 8.0, the release that will come after Wheezy, will be known as Jessie.
<paultag> a bit late to the party :)
<paultag> I twitted that afternoon
<yano> anyone going to PyOhio tomorrow?
<Unit193> paultag: Yeah, but you didn't say it here. ;)
<paultag> Unit193: :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-07-29
<BiosElement> Howdy folks
<Unit193> Howdy BiosElement.
<BiosElement> How'
<BiosElement> it goin?
<BiosElement> (I blame the enter key.)
<Unit193> Just had BBQ pork chops, and cookies, how about you?
<BiosElement> Just got back from working at PyOhio, had a long week heh.
<Unit193> Ah, how'd that go?  One of the others asked if anyone was going.
<BiosElement> I wish I'd have had a chance to hop in here, it went great.
<BiosElement> Actually ran into a member of the Michigan LoCo which was wondering if we'd like to share a booth for OLF.
<Unit193> Dang I hope I can go.  Pretty sure we'd be good with that.
<BiosElement> That's what I told em, with the disclamer that I hadn't even talked to folks for a month heh
<Unit193> It's not like I'm anyone though. :P
<BiosElement> Yeah, and I am.
<BiosElement> ...not heh
<yano> anyone go to PyOhio?
<paultag> not I, said the fly.
<paultag> sadly
<yano> aww :-(
<paultag> I'm also no longer in Ohio (sadsie)
<Unit193> But you like where you are, just miss the (some) people?
<paultag> yeah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Meeting report and then some: http://tx0.org/69z | Second star to the right and straight on till...wait, where did that orange barrel come from?
<skellat> I neither encourage nor discourage giving to the Ubuntu Edge crowd-funding campaign that I had no forewarning of and suggest that you merely give as you feel so moved.  See also: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/07/22/announcing-the-ubuntu-edge/
<jenni> [ Announcing the Ubuntu Edge | jonobacon@home ] - https://j.mp/1aEupIF
 * paultag giggles
<thafreak> How do you know what email address you gave to the ubuntu forums?
<skellat> thafreak: Good question and no, I don't know.
<thafreak> Well, I'll just assume I used the same one as I did for launchpad I guess
<drkokandy_> Incidentally, if anyone's been waiting around trying to decide whether to put in for the one-day offer of a $600 Ubuntu Edge, there are only about 1800 remaining at that special price.
<dzho> skellat: I'm beginning to question your committment to Sparkle Motion
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-23
 * skellat has never watched Donnie Darko although he thinks that is where that reference from dzho came from
<Unit193> tnseditor!
<jrgifford> Unit193: ?
<thafreak> jrgifford: ⸘
<thafreak> ‽
<jrgifford> ah yes, the interrobang.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-24
<thafreak> anyone using irssi's xmpp plugin
<Unit193> Why not bitlbee?
<thafreak> cause I'm already running irssi
<paultag> wat
<thafreak> now I can have things ping me via xmpp messages too
<paultag> I use irssi + bitlbee
<paultag> bitlbee does a good job with xmpp
<paultag> brb
<Unit193> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-1  (raring), package size 243 kB, installed size 665 kB
<thafreak> i see
<paultag> It's nice.
<paultag> I very much enjoy using it
<paultag> it's got a lot of mindshare
 * Unit193 doesn't use it. :P
<paultag> meh
<paultag> I enjoy it.
<Unit193> drkokandy: Welcome back!
<jrgifford> paultag: so, I went to JCU today
<paultag> \o/
<paultag> I'm so jelly!
<paultag> what did you do there?
<jrgifford> Just saw the back part of the campus
<paultag> which building(s)
<jrgifford> Dolan
<paultag> Ah, the student half
<paultag> Wait, the Dolan dorm or Dolan science building
<jrgifford> Science
<paultag> that's the front :)
<paultag> Awesome! East wing?
<paultag> CS side?
<paultag> I *LOVE* that atrium
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-07-25
<skellat> Hunh.  This does not bode well: [Thu Jul 25 03:05:56 +0000 2013] (x24) <CP24> Two hundred and fifty employees have been laid off at BlackBerry in Waterloo, CTV News has learned.
<jrgifford> skellat: not surprising
<jrgifford> What is keeping RIM afloat is their patent portfolio, at this point.
<dzho> that has worked out so well for Kodak, after all.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-21
<belkinsa> Oh, carp, we gotta get people for talks like now!
<skellat> Really, Really, Really Early Monday Morning Dance Party with your DJ out in Ashtabula County
<skellat> We start out with a track from an album that just got released over the last week
<skellat> "Weird Al" Yankovic -- Word Crimes: http://tinysong.com/1jkpx
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gtyw
<skellat> The album "Mandatory Fun" is Yankovic's 14th album and is available from fine retailers
<skellat> For this session we're taking advantage of Grooveshark's own Tinysong.com which also has an API available: http://tinysong.com/api
<jenni> [ Tinysong | Type in a song and make a free music link to share music with friends ] - https://j.mp/1n7gylI
<skellat> If anybody wants a programming task, build something using the API
<skellat> With that being said, back to the hits...
<skellat> Black 47 -- Rockin' the Bronx: http://tinysong.com/VJ17
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gB0V
<skellat> Armin van Buuren -- The Longest Day: http://tinysong.com/TC5H
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gF0E
<skellat> Avicii -- Hey Brother: http://tinysong.com/1iUXk
<skellat> Lindsey Stirling & Pentatonix -- Radioactive: http://tinysong.com/1eEIf
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gH8U
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gHph
<skellat> "Weird Al" Yankovic -- Foil: http://tinysong.com/1jkpu
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gLpa
<skellat> Pharrel Williams -- Happy: http://tinysong.com/1g4o8
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gMtk
<skellat> Missy Higgins -- Everyone's Waiting: http://tinysong.com/13hbx
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gSB2
<skellat> We've got our Long Distance salute:
<skellat> Brainbug -- Nightmare: http://tinysong.com/17p2L
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gUcf
<skellat> And now we've got our Throw Back Track tonight:
<skellat> 76 Trombones -- Meredith Wilson: http://tinysong.com/1eEIf
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7gHph
<skellat> Playing us out tonight we end with this:
<skellat> "Weird Al" Yankovic -- Polka Power!: http://tinysong.com/ILml
<jenni> [ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music ] - https://j.mp/1n7h17s
<skellat> Thank you for joining us for this unplanned dance party.  Who knows when the next one will be?
<paultag> canthus13: https://twitter.com/jpeddicord/status/491324339967381504
<jenni> [ Twitter / jpeddicord: the game. http://t.co/lrAU5EC9zW ] - https://j.mp/1o1L5SK
<paultag> fucking jacob
<jacob> o/ paultag
<paultag> o/ jacob
<paultag> ♥
<paultag> Miss you buddy
<jacob> did... did you lose something?
<jacob> <3
<paultag> so many things
 * canthus13 stabs jacob and paultag.
<jacob> i'm in a far away magical land where many things are legal
<paultag> colorado?
<jacob> WA silly
<paultag> oh woo
<jacob> 'boot a year now
<paultag> aboot
<jacob> waitwaitwait
<jacob> a twitter bot in here tweeted thaT?
<jacob> hahahaha.
<paultag> haha what
<jacob> TI4 'twas great though, especially since I live like 5 blocks from Key Arena
<paultag> oh shit
<paultag> you're in wa
<paultag> going to debconf?
<paultag> I'll be there
<jacob> debconf is here? i didn't even know
<paultag> portland
<paultag> close neough
<jacob> agh, i have no car :|
<paultag> take a train!
<paultag> where in wa?
<paultag> seattle?
<jacob> that's also the weekend of PAX
<jacob> seattle yeah
<paultag> I know Debian hackers in Seattle
<paultag> you can take the train with them
<paultag> gogogogogogogogo
<paultag> fuck PAX
<jacob> i'm an omeganaut for PAX, i kinda have to go now
<jacob> i'm in the game show
<paultag> it's *never* in the US
<paultag> and debian
<paultag> and party
<paultag> and paultag
<paultag> and everyone
<jacob> debconf should have had it in SEA, it's more fun up here
<jacob> though really what I need is a tesla, then I'll drive all the places
<jacob> just waiting for that 30k 2016 model..
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-22
<thafreak> what weekend is debconf?
<thafreak> can anyone go? Even non dd's?
<paultag> yes
<paultag> come
<thafreak> when/how much?
<paultag> free, august
<paultag> http://debconf14.debconf.org/
<jenni> [ DebConf14 - Home ] - https://j.mp/WwX8NK
<thafreak> wow, don't think I could convince my wife to let me go for an entire week...
<thafreak> damn, and I've been wanting to visit portland too
<paultag> dude gogogog
<skellat> I could go if somebody could front me airfare and write a note to The Bosses that, in the event of recall from furlough, I'll be closest to another service center so please put me on Temporary Detached Duty until I could get home.
<thafreak> lemme stew on it
 * thafreak now wishes he just lived there
<thafreak> On a related note, paultag do you know of any open licensed embroidary files for the debian logo?
 * thafreak is looking to get nice embroidered ball caps made
<thafreak> Or at least the best place to find the best quality version of the logo
<thafreak> nm, found https://wiki.debian.org/DebianLogo
<jenni> [ DebianLogo - Debian Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1yWkz0T
<paultag> yeah there
<paultag> there are some high res SVGs
<thafreak> hopefully the embroiderer can use svg...
<thafreak> I searched the internet before trying to find a debian ball cap...
<thafreak> only thing I found was those crappy iron on'd "trucker" hats at cafe press
<paultag> just get a tatoo
<thafreak> eventually
<thafreak> getting my first tatoo for my 10 year wedding anniversary
<thafreak> probably will be addicted after that and get more
<thafreak> do I get commit bit automaticaly for getting ink'd? :)
<thafreak> or atleast an @debian.org
<paultag> haha I'm sure you can figure something out :)
<thafreak> paultag: what would you prefer, black hat with just swirl logo
<thafreak> or maybe some kind of dark grey with swirl plus the word debian bellow it in black
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-23
<paultag> thafreak: you should buy pudding.ninja
<thafreak> ha
<thafreak> no, it's just temporary
<thafreak> got tired of master of science
<thafreak> seemed pretenious
<thafreak> like signing my name with M.S. at the end
<thafreak> I wanted
<thafreak> Quantum Pudding Analyst
<thafreak> but that is apparently too long for twitter
<thafreak> and it cut it down to Quantum Pudding Anal
<thafreak> which I'm pretty sure would have been taken the wrong way
<thafreak> so, if I want to experiment with systemd....
<thafreak> what do I install? debian sid?
<thafreak> testing?
<thafreak> is ubuntu 14.10 even on systemd by default?
<Unit193> Not by default, but optional.
<Unit193> (I'm using it in 14.04 FWIW. :P )
<thafreak> is anything in the deb family systemd by default? Like how it will be eventually
<thafreak> or do I need to stick with the centos/fedora crap, erm stuff?
<Unit193> OOTB?  Not other than Siduction that I know of, but in Debian you just install systemd-sysv, and in utopic you just add an init= boot option.
<thafreak> what's the plan? Is it going to be default in jessie or jessie+1?
<Unit193> It's getting harder to not use it now, but I had thought it was +1 but of course I could be wrong.
<thafreak> well, I'm all about embracing the future aparently...why not
<thafreak> better learn it now and not have to play catch up
<thafreak> I'm also going to set up ipv6 and a tunnel...why not
<Unit193> systemd is nice as init, not cool as the system. :P
<Unit193> Ah, cool.  TWC here, so likely won't get native soon either.
<thafreak> yeah, I was thinking it was kind of anti-unix philosophy
<thafreak> but you know, after I thought about it, the init doesn't really need to play by unix philosophy
<thafreak> and sysvinit didn't really either, except for the whole, do one thing only part
<thafreak> so why not just accept the future i guess...
<thafreak> the whole journald is kind of weird to me too....maybe I just need to read more into it though
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-24
<Unit193> PCLine_: Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hello Unit193
<Darkwing> Sup guys
<belkinsa> o/
<Darkwing> I'm still going to try and make it to OLF but... Not i
<Darkwing> 100% sure
<belkinsa> Poo, you know the Talk deadline is torromow?
<belkinsa> tomorrow*
<Darkwing> I want to do Kubuntu and Plasma 5 for Ubucon.
<Darkwing> My twist is the wife is Due Oct 29
<Unit193> Darkwing: Howdy.  And dang, bummer about that but at the same time congrats.
<Darkwing> Thanks Unit193!
<Darkwing> So, if I can pencil in a Kubuntu talk at Ubucon as a last talk *if* I make it?
<andygraybeal> congrats dee doublu
<andygraybeal> double-u
<Darkwing> :-D
<Darkwing> Also assuming that there is an HDMI plug alongside the VGA one.
<Unit193> PCLine_: So, you're from Cincy, but what brought your attention to out neck of the woods?
<belkinsa> Indeed.  Why?
<Unit193> -t+r
<PCLine_> Dayton
<belkinsa> But your IP address says Cincy
<jrgifford> My work IP address says i'm in san francisco
<jrgifford> i'm in cleveland.
<jrgifford> companies don't update their reverse dns that often
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<PCLine_> I found a program called observium and needed something to run it on.  Ubuntu was the first VirtualPC iso i found.
<Unit193> Mine put me in Girard, I don't live there.
<Unit193> And, coolio.
<belkinsa> PCLine_, and do you need support for that program?
<PCLine_> Nope got it up and running already.
<PCLine_> I joined to see how others are using the software.
<belkinsa> I think none of us uses it
<belkinsa> But maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic, you can.
<PCLine_> using Ubuntu
<Unit193> Looks like an interesting tool, using Ubuntu Desktop or Server?
<PCLine_> I am running it in VirtualPC on Win7 -    Server 32Bit.
<Unit193> jrgifford: RR generally updates a bit faster, but yeah same point.  RR seemed to pick up my change faster than Maxmind. :P
<Darkwing> Mmmmmm plasma 5 pretty
<skellat> I haven't filed a backport request in a while but, um, yeah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/trusty-backports/+bug/1347980
<jenni> [ Bug #1347980 “Please backport dianara 1.2.1-0.1 (universe) from ...” : Bugs : trusty-backports ] - https://j.mp/1pd5aCm
<Unit193> Xfce 4.11, yummy. :D
<Darkwing> http://imgur.com/a/BfxmE
<jenni> [ Plasma 5 - Imgur ] - https://j.mp/1pd5dhu
<Unit193> Backport requset?  Easier to repo it™! :D
<belkinsa> xD
<Darkwing> Unit193... ™ing repo it? Bwahahaha ;-)
<Unit193> Darkwing: Oh, is that the classic menu or the kickoff?
<Unit193> Darkwing: Who am I to speak?  I cheat with mini-dinstall. :D
<Unit193> Works nice enough, and has signed releases, soooo...  Some day I'll use reprepro.
<Darkwing> The menuish looking thing it networks. Kickoff is overhauled
 * skellat goes back to reading that article from SSRN
<Unit193> (Basically, I'm too annoyed at paperwork to get a proper QA/backport/sru/etc filed so I just do it otherwise. :/ )
<Unit193> skellat: Have fun?
<skellat> Unit193: Already backported it to my PPA, installed it, it works
<skellat> Of course the package relates to using Identica so I take proprietary interest in those
<skellat> As to the SSRN article...yeesh...40 page broadside
<Unit193> Mhmm, and python-parsedatetime is broken in trusty. :P
<skellat> That's an SRU then
<skellat> If it is broke, it is an SRU
<skellat> If it is a new feature, it is a backport
<skellat> Dianara got new features, so we'll go down the backports road
<skellat> And what makes python-parsedatetime borked in 14.04?
<Unit193> Try using gcalcli, traceback.
<skellat> Something I don't have installed
<skellat> That has a lot of dependencies
<Unit193> Shouldn't be a lot.
<skellat> Last person messing with parsedatetime is noskcaj of all people
<PCLine_> I see in the Topic ... No Re-Open Design ... What is it that you design?
<Unit193> skellat: No, 1.2 is fine, it's 1.1.2 that's a dud.
<skellat> PCLine_: That refers to re-opening design decisions for any of the flavours of Ubuntu.  There are tools such as ubuntu-defaults-image that allow you to roll your own bespoke version of Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.
<skellat> For a couple days I saw bugs filed against Xfce where people were filing patches to roll Xfce backwards to 4.10 as they thought 4.11 was totally broken...which is essentially an action to re-open a design discussion.
<PCLine_> Oh.  thanks.
<skellat> I notified Xubuntu tech lead & he flagged the bugs on Launchpad as "Opinion".  We'll let the slugfest happen upstream on Xfce's bug tracker.
<skellat> Unit193: Do you want noskcaj to pursue an SRU for parsedatetime for you?  He needs to build up his portfolio some more.
<Unit193> I'm not worried.
<skellat> Okay
 * skellat just finished reading http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2466707
<jenni> [ Congressional Intransigence and Executive Power by Josh Blackman :: SSRN ] - https://j.mp/WEfiNQ
 * skellat adds to the reading list for later: http://www.linuxvoice.com/raspberry-pi-model-b/
<jenni> [ Raspberry Pi Model B+ | Linux Voice ] - https://j.mp/WEi19Z
<PCLine_> I am glad I looked at Ubuntu and not the X or L or kubuntu version first.
<Unit193> Heh, why is that?
<PCLine_> I dont need a desktop.
<Unit193> Mhmm, then minimal or server install makes much more sense.
<thafreak> Just returned from my pilgrimage to microcenter
<thafreak> I'm well beyond broke now
<thafreak> But I have new shiney things...like one of the raspberry pi b+ models :)
<thafreak> Got a beaglebone black too...
<Unit193> Awesome, please do tell what you think of them, more so the second.  And yeah, guess you were expecting that though.
<thafreak> will do...looking into getting REAL debian onto the beaglebone now...
<thafreak> got a new VM server too though, so I may have to put the beaglebone on hold
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-25
<eniLCP_> Good evening everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> < Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> PCLine_: So what's up for today?
<PCLine_> It looks like rebooting this computer for no reason.
<PCLine_> How are you tonight Unit193
<Unit193> Not so bad, few drinks, a little TV, some computer work, the norm.
<PCLine_> I made my 1st Virtual Drive 16Gb to install Ubuntu and the 2nd install I only need 3Gb.
<thafreak> So, FYI it seems spice actually WORKS in 14.04
<thafreak> well..you get a very nice resolution screen
<thafreak> unlike in precise, where if you dared enable spice, you got a black screen and you couldn't undo it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Technical Support is assuredly not offered in this channel.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
<Unit193> paultag: Dang man, you sure do have/has yourself a mess in NEW. :/
<Unit193> s/has/had/
<jenni> Unit193 meant to say: paultag: Dang man, you sure do have/had yourself a mess in NEW. :/
<thafreak> Who's going to PyOhio tomorrow???
<Unit193> I think yano went last year.
<yano> howdy
<yano> yea, i presented in years past
<yano> i'm not going this year though
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> Ah.
<yano> i'm going to be out of town :(
<thafreak> awe
<thafreak> I've missed the last 2 or 3 (maybe more)
<yano> ah
<yano> i have yet to make it to Ohio Linux Fest
<Unit193> ^ +1
<yano> and i've been in Columbus for about 6 years-ish
<yano> finally, this year my schedule has opened up and i'm free the weekend it is being held
<skellat> Oy: http://udd.debian.org/dmd/?email1=daniel.baumann%40progress-technologies.net&email2=daniel%40debian.org&email3=mail%40daniel-baumann.ch&packages=&ignpackages=&format=html#todo
<jenni> [ Debian Maintainer Dashboard ] - https://j.mp/1l1CpHx
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<belkinsa> o/
<belkinsa> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-87/ has a interview of a member from this team.  You can guess who?
<jenni> [ issue 87 « Full Circle Magazine ] - https://j.mp/1t5X7Oh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-07-26
 * skellat goes to look at the log after having systems down for a few hours
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-07-24
<gh0sth4ck3r> Hey there! :D
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> Is it something I said?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-27
<yano> http://sysadminday.com/
<jenni> [ SysAdmin Day | System Administrator Appreciation Day ] - http://sysadminday.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-28
<yano> https://pyohio.org/
<jenni> [ PyOhio | Welcome ] - https://pyohio.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-29
<yano> anybody at PyOhio?
<Unit193> I'm no python expert.
<Unit193> yano: HOW DO I COMPILE PYTHON‽
<yano> lol
<yano> YOU DON'T
<yano> lol
<Unit193> Though actually, I've had to do something like that in the past, but been a long time.  Was for Windows of course.
<yano> ew, programming on Windows?
<yano> who does that?
<Unit193> I didn't, just wanted a handy exe.  And yeeeah, I don't do python (or Windows), remember? :D
<yano> hehe
<Unit193> ...It was back when Vista had that nice samba BSOD fun. :D
<yano> haha
 * yano shamelessly self promotes ##ohio
<yano> :3
<Unit193> I'm already in a couple Ohio channels!
<yano> need moar!
<Unit193> Why?  What's so good about being social with people that you only have location in common? :3
<yano> :p
<thafreak> o/
 * thafreak is at pyohio, but sans-phone
<yano> woohoo
<yano> i'm on my laptop
<yano> in the quiet room
<thafreak> so I'm trying to cope with not being constantly knowing what's going on here :( no real-time twitter
<thafreak> I'm in barbie tootle or what not waiting for rick's talk
<yano> cool
<yano> wait
<yano> do you know about the Slack channels?
<thafreak> yes
<yano> https://slack.pyohio.org/
<jenni> [ Let yourself in to PyOhio Slack ] - https://slack.pyohio.org
<yano> ooh, yay
<yano> okay
<thafreak> I'm there...but since my computer was on, I thought I'd un-idle here too
<yano> i'm the chick walking around with the bright pink shirt on with the name tag that says 'Mica'
<thafreak> I don't know if I've seen you
<yano> probably not, i've only been to te first talk
<yano> i socialized with the #osuosc members during the sescond talk
<yano> and then went to lunch by myself
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<thafreak> Also, I blame the patriarchy, but in all the years I've seen your name in here, I've assumed you were a male
<yano> well
<yano> heh
<thafreak> Also, I got here really late
<yano> about that
<thafreak> I missed the first few talks
<yano> i use to be
<thafreak> I get it.
<thafreak> Enough said :)
<yano> thanks <3
<thafreak> I'm probably the only person in ohio with a debian swirl logo hat, so if you see me, say HI
<yano> cool!
<yano> front row?
<yano> i peaked in, the room was too full; topic seems interesting
<yano> i ended up going to the Lumberjack talk, lol
<thafreak> One row back from the front
<thafreak> Hows the lumberjack talk?
<yano> pretty good
<yano> pretty funny, lol
<yano> he's talking about his experience about going from 0 programming experience to doing a 6-week bootcamp
<thafreak> Oh cool. Probably good for some one who thinks programming is too hard to get into
<yano> yea
<yano> though my entire last job for 4 years was programming in python, lol
<yano> i'm more interested in his perspective
<thafreak> I haven't held an actual "programming" job in over 10 years
<yano> ah
<thafreak> Been stuck in sysadmin land and now I'm not even sure what kind of job i even want
<thafreak> Really leaning towards dev, but I'm worried I don't know the current job landscape
<thafreak> Like I haven't had a code review in a decade, and I completely missed this move towards agile
<thafreak> The world went agile and I was stuck in a server closet
<yano> awww
<yano> yea, agile annoys me
<yano> i'm now in a bit more of a sys-adminy role too
<yano> i work at a local major hospital
<yano> i mostly do software updates and upgrades
<yano> and other random middle-ware things
<thafreak> ah, ha, so we've switched places then
<yano> haha
<yano> nice
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-07-30
<AntonM> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<yano> hi
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-07-23
<yano> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/07/23/https_dday_google_chrome/
<jenni> [ Google Chrome: HTTPS by default D-Day is tomorrow, folks • The Register ] - https://bit.ly/2O9qSMg
